# 59 Corvette 3 speed Cable;  Made in Austria shifter



## gtown (Jul 28, 2020)

Greetings!

What are my options with this repair?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 28, 2020)

Appears you need a new indexing chain assembly. I "think" the Austrian hubs copied the Sturmey Archer and that parts will interchange. I can provide you with a new Sturmey chain if you want to give a try.


----------



## gtown (Jul 28, 2020)

New style?  Cost?


----------



## gtown (Jul 28, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Appears you need a new indexing chain assembly. I "think" the Austrian hubs copied the Sturmey Archer and that parts will interchange. I can provide you with a new Sturmey chain if you want to give a try.



Inbox me the specifics.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 28, 2020)

Austrian hubs are the same exact as sturmey and take the same INDICATOR. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351519220572
If it broke off while screwed into the hub, you may need to fish the piece out. It looks like the rod with threaded end may still be within the hub. 
Count the chain links and also measure the indicator rod to rough in the size you need to replace it with. You want to get one that is the exact same size if possible.


----------



## gtown (Aug 12, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> Austrian hubs are the same exact as sturmey and take the same INDICATOR. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351519220572
> If it broke off while screwed into the hub, you may need to fish the piece out. It looks like the rod with threaded end may still be within the hub.
> Count the chain links and also measure the indicator rod to rough in the size you need to replace it with. You want to get one that is the exact same size if possible.



Thanks!


----------

